# The Tiki Hut Bombed Me!!!



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Heres some pictures.To say I was touched by this doesn't even come close...


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Well deserved! :tu:u


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

sooooo freakin' awesome


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

That is sweet! 
You deserve it for all you have done.


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

Outstanding and well deserved! :tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Well earned and well deserved, Dave!


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

wow, that is really awesome Dave


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Something to be proud of Dave.

Looks great , realy great. :tu


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

That is an absolutely amazing tribute.

Good on ya.

All I could thing when I looked at that was WOW...... it doesn't come out the same in print but that is what hit me.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

You deserve it Dave, glad to see you recognized.:tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Well deserved! :tu:u


:tpd: Very cool Dave. :tu


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

You deserve it Dave for all the fine work you have done for the troups, congratulations!


----------



## CoopnGA (Mar 12, 2008)

Very awsome....


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

:tu:tu:tu

Way to go Dave!!


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

That's awesome:tu


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Suh-weet.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Awesome, well deserved :tu


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

That just gave me chills! What an awesome hit. One of the coolest I have ever seen. That logo is outstanding. "SMOKE 'EM ALL" ! Man, that is cool!

:u:u:u:tu


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

very cool, the stogie smoking soldier is awesome!
Display 'em with pride, Dave.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Some very cool stuff you got there! Couldnt happen to a more deserving brother! Thanks for all you have done for the troops and our community.:tu


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Awesome! 

"no good deed..."


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Hell Yeah! That is what I am talking about. My brothers taking care of a most generous BOTL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Very nice and very well deserved.


----------



## AuburnFan1980 (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm so damn proud to be an American and I love our troops....what an awesome gesture! :tu

Jason


----------



## Galaxie_xl (Oct 21, 2007)

bobarian said:


> Some very cool stuff you got there! Couldnt happen to a more deserving brother! Thanks for all you have done for the troops and our community.:tu


Well said. That is very cool. GO NAVY


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

wow.. is all i can say .. im just looking at it with my jaw on the floor..


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Very cool Dave...and well deserved.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Just awesome Dave, congrats!! :tu :bl


----------



## TheRealBonger (Sep 7, 2007)

smokeyscotch said:


> That just gave me chills! What an awesome hit. One of the coolest I have ever seen. That logo is outstanding. "SMOKE 'EM ALL" ! Man, that is cool!
> 
> :u:u:u:tu


:tpd: Chills ran up my arms, that is super cool!:tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Awesome!! It couldn't have happened to a more deserving BOTL!!:tu

:u:u:u:u:u:u:u:u


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Munkey said:


> Suh-weet.


:tpd:

Very very Suh-weet!!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Alsome:tu


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

SUHWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Congratulations, Dave...more than well deserved for all the work you have done in coordinating and making sure that our fine men and women were not forgotten. An honor justly deserved!


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

That is awesome, you deserve it Dave for all your hard work & efforts to support our troops.:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Outstanding!!!!!:tu:tu:tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Holy shnikes is that cool.
Congrats Dave!!!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Just about the coolest bomb I've ever seen.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Very nice and totally deserved.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

And you deserve it, Dave. Way to go Tiki Hut!!!!


----------



## Mycroft (Oct 10, 2006)

Outstanding! I echo the sentiments that it is well deserved! :tu

--Keith


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

That's awesome, Dave! You certainly deserve it, bro!


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

I have a USA flag like that, it is one of my most treasured gifts. They have wonderful wooden display boxes you can get for it too. Great package you got there!!


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Trully awsome.
New here but you sound like a great guy and very desrving of such a cool bomb.


----------

